# Shock Calling / Spring Scouting Tips



## bclinton (Jan 31, 2005)

little off topic but when do you start scouting? how soon is to soon? i was thinking about starting this week/weekend....


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

bclinton said:


> little off topic but when do you start scouting? how soon is to soon? i was thinking about starting this week/weekend....


Last week. LOL!


----------



## bclinton (Jan 31, 2005)

Firefighter said:


> Last week. LOL!


Good. Not to late! For me anyway!


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

bclinton said:


> little off topic but when do you start scouting? how soon is to soon? i was thinking about starting this week/weekend....


The turkeys, in the south especially, should be split up from their winter flock by now and developing there daily routines. 

I actually do not do much scouting until just before the 234 season starts that I will be hunting. I am not going to get a tom to sound off for some one else to go hunt.

Years ago I had some one following me around and watching where I was stopping. I gave up a day of scouting as I stopped only in places I figured were void of turkeys or unhuntable. I hope he tried hunting those spots while I was hunting turkeys I had located when he was not following me.


----------



## bclinton (Jan 31, 2005)

multibeard said:


> The turkeys, in the south especially, should be split up from their winter flock by now and developing there daily routines.
> 
> I actually do not do much scouting until just before the 234 season starts that I will be hunting. I am not going to get a tom to sound off for some one else to go hunt.
> 
> Years ago I had some one following me around and watching where I was stopping. I gave up a day of scouting as I stopped only in places I figured were void of turkeys or unhuntable. I hope he tried hunting those spots while I was hunting turkeys I had located when he was not following me.


I'll be hunting the zz season. I just want to pattern some birds so I can put the future wife on a bird this spring. It will be her first kill of any kind. I got her close last spring just couldn't connect. Hoping for better luck this go round.


----------



## GILLSWEEPER25 (Feb 27, 2014)

I start scouting in January yes January. My early scouting is way less intense but im just trying to locate wintering birds and keep an eye on there over all health and numbers. I start hard core scouting by that I mean every day morning and night if im off of work (I work 12hr Swing Shift) and I put usually 300 to 400 miles annually. When I find the bird I want to kill he has 100% of my time scouting period. I know every move he makes where he roost feeds and waters and where he roams in the afternoon what hens and how many are with him im totally in tune with that bird. This year I found the one I want to shoot last week sometimes its earlier sometimes its 10 to 14 days before my hunt. In 26yrs in 25 for 26 so its working for me but im kinda obsessed. Good Luck and Good Scouting. P.S the bird I found I want to shoot was in a group of 88 now its down to 63 as of tonight by the opener my guess the number will be in the low to mid twenty's.


----------



## bclinton (Jan 31, 2005)

FOUND EM! can't wait to put the ol lady on one!


----------

